
Denmark to start border checks with Sweden after bombings - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/9c0d30ea-eb46-11e9-85f4-d00e5018f061
======
chewz
> Danish police believe that the large explosion in August that shook the tax
> authority’s building in central Copenhagen was carried out by people who
> crossed the border from Sweden, though the motive remains unclear. Swedish
> crime experts have said that local gangs appeared to have received more
> powerful explosives in recent months, leading to the bomb attacks including
> one that damaged 250 flats in the central city of Linkoping.

